

IPhone 5s and iPhone 5c vs. iPhone 5 - sriharis
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/09/10/iphone-5s-and-iphone-5c-vs-iphone-5-what-has-apple-changed

======
coin
-1 for disabling pinchzoom on iOS devices. Ironic that it's an article comparing iOS devices.

